# Chunky Tissue



## Mamaweg33 (Apr 2, 2021)

Hello. My NDG is shooting chunky tissue from one of her udders. I can feel them coming down the teet while I am milking her. I have tested her for mastitis, negative. No fever or bag streaking. I also cannot get her to let down on that side. We are kid sharing, and they are able to milk it out by the end of the day. Two questions... Looking for general advice, and can I safely give her Sunflower Lecithin to thin these clogs out? Thanks!


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

She probably has congestion. Warm compresses are suppose to help as well as Vitamin C. My doe is going through the same thing. Keep massaging as often as you can.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

One udder. Two sides.


----------



## Mamaweg33 (Apr 2, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> One udder. Two sides.


Correcting me was not my question.... But thanks


----------



## Mamaweg33 (Apr 2, 2021)

MissMiniNubian said:


> She probably has congestion. Warm compresses are suppose to help as well as Vitamin C. My doe is going through the same thing. Keep massaging as often as you can.


In what form is best to give Vit C?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Are chunks like pieces of white cheese? Vit C does help. Any quality chewable or I like the brand Now in powder. I mix dose with water and drench. Also if it's like white cheese chunks once you break it all up and milk it out she will be good to go. Simtimes milking them out can be difficult but is necessary. Letting the kids do most the work is perfect. I also like to give MastoBlast. It's a homeopathic oral treatment. It's for mastitis but also helps with congestion.


----------



## Mamaweg33 (Apr 2, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Are chunks like pieces of white cheese? Vit C does help. Any quality chewable or I like the brand Now in powder. I mix dose with water and drench. Also if it's like white cheese chunks once you break it all up and milk it out she will be good to go. Simtimes milking them out can be difficult but is necessary. Letting the kids do most the work is perfect. I also like to give MastoBlast. It's a homeopathic oral treatment. It's for mastitis but also helps with congestion.


Extremely helpful. Thank you so much


----------

